# Mazuri diet only



## samstar (Oct 14, 2009)

Curious, can I feed my Stars just Mazuri tortoise food?


----------



## katesgoey (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi Sameer,

You will get a variety of opinions about feeding Mazuri only to your stars - and there are threads on this forum that have covered the topic so you may want to do a search for them and review the information. My own opinion is that our tortoises (no matter which species) were meant to eat their natural diet so I only supplement with Mazuri. My Leopards graze on grasses and weeds which is the largest part of their diet. I supplement that feed with other greens and some Mazuri two to three times a week - they aren't big fans of Mazuri but I know they get some of what I feed them when they eat the greens I serve them. So, IMHO, I think torts should be allowed to graze or eat natural foods but I also think that getting them used to the Mazuri is a good idea in case "natural foods" run short or are low on the nutrients required.


----------



## samstar (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi Sandy,
Very well put, I'll take your advise.


----------



## stells (Oct 14, 2009)

I feed my Stars a formulated diet once or twice per week...


----------



## Madkins007 (Oct 14, 2009)

If you DO go with Mazuri, please follow their recommendations and include some fresh food as well- http://www.mazuri.com/PDF/5M21-5E06.pdf


----------



## Traveller (Oct 15, 2009)

I use the Mazuri but only as a supplement, 2 maybe 3 times a week, always mixed with greens.
I try to strive for a varied diet that's healthy and readily available.
I wanted a product that will fill the gap that will certainly come when we have
10 feet of snow on the ground.


----------



## siwash (Oct 15, 2009)

2 or 3 times per week is more than a supplement that;s 1/3 their diet


----------



## samstar (Oct 16, 2009)

I feed Mazuri everyday, 50% Mazuri plus 50% vegetables.


----------



## katesgoey (Oct 16, 2009)

siwash said:


> 2 or 3 times per week is more than a supplement that;s 1/3 their diet



For mine, 2 or 3x a week means they get a few moistened pellets mixed with the larger portions of greens, rose of sharon, cactus, etc. Since they graze on and off throughout the day until sundown in addition to their human-served meals, I don't think its more than a supplement. I'm no mathmetician, but that just doesn't constitute a third of their diet - it's more like a snack.


----------



## Traveller (Oct 17, 2009)

katesgoey said:


> siwash said:
> 
> 
> > 2 or 3 times per week is more than a supplement that;s 1/3 their diet
> ...



My bad, I should have quantified my post.
When I said I feed Mazuri 2-3 times a week, I meant maybe 1-2 pellets at a feeding. I'm certainly not following the manufacturers guideline, thus I'm feeding as a supplement or as a healthy treat.
Keeping in mind my leopard is a little over 3 yrs and weighs in at 801g.


----------



## samstar (Oct 17, 2009)

Today I tried feeding my stars Mazuri and they totally ignored it, maybe they were not that hungry. So I mixed it with Kal leaves moist and they gobbled up the leaves which off course had the Mazuri on it. As long as the Mazuri goes in, i'm happy.


----------

